# Halbtransparent fürs Web



## lukelukeluke (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe Photoshop 7. Die einzige Möglichkeit ein halbtransparentes Bild fürs Web zu speichern ist bei mir PNG 24. Jedoch wird es mit dem Internet Explorer nicht richtig angezeigt (transparenz wird automatisch mit grau ersetzt). Was nimmt man am besten als halbtransparentes Bild fürs Web?
Vielen Dank!
-Lukas


----------



## Blackylein (11. Juli 2005)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Egal ob ich es als GIF oder als PNG gespeichert hab, der IE hat die Transparenz immer durch grau ersetzt.
 Ich hab dann einfach statt der Transparenz den Farbwert genommen den der Hintergrund meiner Website hatte, somit kams auf den selben Effekt.


----------



## emiglio (11. Juli 2005)

Ich würde das in Html mit dem CSS-Filter "Opacity" lösen. Damit kannst du die Transparenz in Prozenten angeben. Als Klasse:

.transparenz {filter: Alpha(Opacity=75);}

und dann zuweisen:

<img src="pfad_zur/grafik.gif" width="42" height="49" class="transparenz">


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Juli 2005)

lukelukeluke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jedoch wird es mit dem Internet Explorer nicht richtig angezeigt (transparenz wird automatisch mit grau ersetzt). Was nimmt man am besten als halbtransparentes Bild fürs Web?


Momentan, als transparentes Grafikformat, gar keines. Der IE beherrscht das PNG-Format nicht ganz (war ja klar). Entweder reicht ein GIF, oder CSS, wenn das ganze Bild Transparent werden soll. Wenn nur ein Bereich Transparent werden soll - ist Transparenz im Moment noch ein Traum (jedenfalls was über gif hinausgeht).


----------



## lukelukeluke (18. Juli 2005)

Danke für eure Antworten.

```
.transparenz {filter: Alpha(Opacity=75);}
```
hat wudnerbar funktioniert, leider aber nur wenn alles transparent sein soll.
Ich habe das Problem dann so gelöst, dass ich ein raster mit transparent/hellgrau genommen habe....


----------



## Pianoman (18. Juli 2005)

Ohne den Thread jetzt hijacken zu wollen... aber diese Filter unterstützt doch auch nur der IE, oder irre ich mich da?
lg.


----------



## AKrebs70 (18. Juli 2005)

@Pianoman
genau richtig wurde aber unter http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials211724.html auch schon besprochen. 

Axel


----------

